# Soma Smoothie ES



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm tired of commuting on a make-due bike, and I made the mistake of going onto the Soma website. While there I came across the Smoothie ES. I'm a little on the tall side, and they have a 66 with a 61cm top tube. It would be nice to have a bike that is about the right size for a change. I asked a few months ago about a crossover bike for gravel/fire roads, and I could see this doing duty there as well.

I am also planning on doing some light touring, perhaps riding 60-80 miles and camping, then coming back the next day or a few days later. I would be pulling the BOB with this bike. 

Does anyone have any strong feelings about this bike?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Big Bad John said:


> I'm tired of commuting on a make-due bike, and I made the mistake of going onto the Soma website. While there I came across the Smoothie ES. I'm a little on the tall side, and they have a 66 with a 61cm top tube. It would be nice to have a bike that is about the right size for a change. I asked a few months ago about a crossover bike for gravel/fire roads, and I could see this doing duty there as well.
> 
> I am also planning on doing some light touring, perhaps riding 60-80 miles and camping, then coming back the next day or a few days later. I would be pulling the BOB with this bike.
> 
> Does anyone have any strong feelings about this bike?



I think people are waiting for me to respond. I am smaller than you and I broke mine at the rear dropout. Soma eventually made good and sent me a new frame, it just took some time. The new style frame including the new one they sent me is made of Tange Prestige. My old frame was 653 tubing, but I imagine that the rear triangle on both bikes is 4130 chromoly steel. You will need long reach caliper brakes. With the steel fork and fenders, I couldn't get anything bigger than a specialized 25mm or conti 28mm to fit. 

You might consider Gunnar as well. While the Soma warranty was in flux, I ordered a Crosshairs cyclocross frame and steel fork. The tubing is True Temper with Waterford stainless dropouts. It cost considerably more than the Soma, but it is a great bike. Cantilevers are good for running larger tires with fenders and I had no issues with a rack and panniers. Since you probably have size 60 feet, you might have to customize the rear rack mount.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

By looking at them and having brief test rides the Soma's look like a nice frame and the Gunnar a really nice frame with a great paint job. You could also consider the Gunnar Sport. It's a road frame with more clearance for tires and fenders (long reach brakes), rack mounts, etc.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

BigBill, I remembered that you broke a frame, but I thought that you broke the Gunnar. Now I'm glad I asked the question. I think I'll keep looking and see what else I can find.

Part of my reasoning for wanting this bike is to get some fenders, and get some slightly bigger tires. I am currently running Gatorskin 28's. I love them, but think I could go a little further.

On a positive note, I got my new wheels yesterday. It sure was nice to commute on my commuter again. I hope the Dyads hold up better than the Salsas did. I have the Salsa rims, but I am going to find out where to send them. I think Salsa needs them back.

PS, I wear a 12.5 EEEEE shoe, which is more of a snowshoe than a ski.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a 64cm Soma Smoothie ES and for the price I love the bike. It does what I want it to do which is commuting and touring. I have 32mm tires with fenders on the bike. I have a rack and panniers that are great for my commute. The steel fork is a pig, I mean it is a two man lift to install. I didn't really care about the weight that much because it is a commuter tourer rig. The bike is REALLY smooth with the large tires and large frame. Overall, for the price, I think the Soma is a good deal.

The only real negative I have on the bike is the flex. Because of my size and the long stays on the bike, if I try to stand and sprint, the bike flexes so much it false shifts.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

You should maybe consider a Surly Cross Check. Cheaper, not a lot heavier (probably less than half a pound--and I imagine it might be stiffer), and there is a TON of clearance for fat tires and fenders.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Henry Chinaski said:


> You should maybe consider a Surly Cross Check. Cheaper, not a lot heavier (probably less than half a pound--and I imagine it might be stiffer), and there is a TON of clearance for fat tires and fenders.


I would, but they don't run big enough. Part of doing this is getting a bike that fits, not that works and I can get by with. I can't afford a Rivendell, Waterford, or Zinn right now, but I want something closer than what I have. I actually need a bike in the 65-66 cm range, and a 62 TT wouldn't scare me off. My cycling inseam is 37.5 inches, in stocking feet.

I think the Cross Check only runs up to a 60, and I have a bigger bike than that now.

Edit: I just checked, and they go up to a 62, center to top. My current ride is a 63, center to top, and I want to go bigger.

Looks like I better start saving my pennies.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*here*

I have a 56. Works great for a commuter, and can't beat the price. All the right attachment thingies, frame and fork. Doesn't look too bad, either.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Big Bad John said:


> I would, but they don't run big enough. Part of doing this is getting a bike that fits, not that works and I can get by with. I can't afford a Rivendell, Waterford, or Zinn right now, but I want something closer than what I have. I actually need a bike in the 65-66 cm range, and a 62 TT wouldn't scare me off. My cycling inseam is 37.5 inches, in stocking feet.
> 
> I think the Cross Check only runs up to a 60, and I have a bigger bike than that now.
> 
> ...


Got it.

The 66 Soma has a 61cm tt with a 72.5 degree sta and a 23cm head tube length.

The 62 Surly has a 61cm tt with a 72 degree sta and a 18cm head tube length. 

So the biggest difference is the head tube length (fairly significant difference, obviously). 

You might consider calling Doug Curtlo. His custom frames are $755 which is a lot cheaper than some of the other names you listed, and he has a lot of experience building for big folks.


----------

